# Wiry fur question 😂



## Zigathy (Sep 6, 2020)

This is Ziggy...our beautiful 14 week old cockapoo! Has anyone else had a cockapoo with a coat like this as I’m intrigued to see how he is going to look In the future!! He has a soft head, belly and front but the rest of his back, tail is wavy, wiry hair with a softer undercoat...any search for cockapoo brings up curly types usually! Xx


----------



## Zigathy (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

Ziggy looks lovely. Mias fur did look a bit wirey at one stage but it changes so much over the months. She has got wavy hair now. Once the puppy fur goes at about 9 months it changes again .


----------



## Rachellm (Aug 12, 2021)

Zigathy said:


> This is Ziggy...our beautiful 14 week old cockapoo! Has anyone else had a cockapoo with a coat like this as I’m intrigued to see how he is going to look In the future!! He has a soft head, belly and front but the rest of his back, tail is wavy, wiry hair with a softer undercoat...any search for cockapoo brings up curly types usually! Xx
> View attachment 130854
> View attachment 130854
> View attachment 130854


Do you have a new pic of Ziggy? Our cockapoo looks exactly like him. So wiry and lanky. All the people we meet always asks what kind of breed he is. Some even say he looks like Benji from the movie Benji.


----------



## Rachellm (Aug 12, 2021)

This is Oakley he is 5 months old


----------



## MollyPeachy (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## MollyPeachy (Aug 30, 2021)

My Molly is looking like this


----------

